# Where to go for OEM replacement parts?



## |93|Se-Red| (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wondering, where do you guys go to get OEM replacements parts for your cars?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

car-part.com


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

depends on the part. most of the time, ill try n get it from a nissan dealer. but if it something like a mirror, antenna, or a trim piece, ill check out one of the online dealers like autopartsreplacement.com.

also, ebay, and even better, someone on here parting out a car on the forums is most likely a better deal. whatever works best i guess..


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

The Junk Yard!!


----------



## silviaS13honey (Jun 1, 2004)

on car-part.com, what is the term/words i look up when searching for an, let's say, 1995 j30 lsd? they dont even have lsd on the list. is it called another name. it isnt limited slip differential either, i looked those words up. no success there. any help?


thanks
:kiss:


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

silviaS13honey said:


> on car-part.com, what is the term/words i look up when searching for an, let's say, 1995 j30 lsd? they dont even have lsd on the list. is it called another name. it isnt limited slip differential either, i looked those words up. no success there. any help?
> 
> 
> thanks
> :kiss:



Wat i found was, Differential assembly...or Carrier.. are the terms to search under..

I would see tho, if you have any junkyards in your area, like preffereably Pick-your-part/pick-a-part...same thing..
They are wayy cheaper than anything youll find online most of the time..

I found a private junkyard here in So.Cal, the guy only wanted $125 for a 
N/A 300zx differential.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Feltons and Quality Nissan


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

At work.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> The Junk Yard!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2 or 3 sponsors on this site have discounts for members, just click the banners.


----------

